# Safale s23 for bohemian pils



## Bruer (23/1/16)

So. Saflager s23 for a bohemian pils (1.047 21L). How should I pitch it (how much)? And what temp regime for fermentation? No points for saying "into the bin". Anyone had good results with s23?


----------



## Rocker1986 (23/1/16)

I'd probably pitch two packets, ferment it at about 10 degrees for 5-6 days then let it wander up to about 18C for the remainder of fermentation + a few days after, then drop it to zero for a couple of weeks. That's just my lager method though, whether it's right or wrong I don't really care, it works for me. Others will have other suggestions of course.

I can't comment on the yeast itself as I've never used it. All my bo pils have been fermented with Wy2001 Urquell Lager yeast.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (23/1/16)

Just redeemed my confidence from a little bad run of brewing. With a Pilsner thing with S-23 brewed at ~11c. 
19l AG batch 
OG 1.042
FG 1.004
Color 6.7 EBC
ABV 5.0%

Its on tap 3 weeks from brew day. The lagering, well, its one of those brews that the last glass is the best.
It has a peppery note. I never put pepper in it. :chug:

Edit: I used 2 packets and made a nice starter for them fellas. Stir plated in a wort of around 1.036 for only 2 hours and there was an exploding volcano krausen so I turned off the stir so it wouldn't blow out the 1lt flask. All temp considerate around 10-14c for the starter. I never usually see that activity in ales etc.


----------



## Smokomark (23/1/16)

Rocker1986 said:


> I'd probably pitch two packets, ferment it at about 10 degrees for 5-6 days then let it wander up to about 18C for the remainder of fermentation + a few days after, then drop it to zero for a couple of weeks. That's just my lager method though, whether it's right or wrong I don't really care, it works for me. Others will have other suggestions of course.
> 
> I can't comment on the yeast itself as I've never used it. All my bo pils have been fermented with Wy2001 Urquell Lager yeast.


I'd let it sit a 10 degrees for 2 weeks, then upto 17-18 for a couple of days. Then cold crash at zero for at least a few weeks, the longer the better. I quite often leave them sitting on the yeastcake for upto 3 months. Time consuming but worth the wait. S23 is great clean yeast for lagers and dunkels.


----------



## Rocker1986 (24/1/16)

smokomark said:


> I'd let it sit a 10 degrees for 2 weeks, then upto 17-18 for a couple of days. Then cold crash at zero for at least a few weeks, the longer the better. I quite often leave them sitting on the yeastcake for upto 3 months. Time consuming but worth the wait. S23 is great clean yeast for lagers and dunkels.


I used to do that, not quite 3 months but certainly longer than my current process. If I had a second brew fridge and fermenter I'd probably be more inclined to leave the lagers longer but it doesn't work with my current setup - I'd end up running out of beer waiting to package the bloody things. I can't honestly say I've noticed a drop in quality from the reduced timeframe so I'm happy to keep doing it. Of course, it probably doesn't work for everyone.


----------



## Bribie G (24/1/16)

With lagers I always do a double batch in my 60L fv, lager at -1 for 10 days then fill 2 kegs and continue the lagering in keg.
Of course the second keg is the best.


----------

